# Lipo Charging Issues



## meangoat (Dec 20, 2011)

I have the IMAX B6 Ultimate 200 Watt - 10 Amp Charger 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZZSD3S/ref=oh_o04_s00_i00_details and I have only been able to have it recognize my lipo 1 time. When it did it connected great and I was even able to monitor it on via usb. What is the problem? Please help


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

Hi, welcome to HT forums. I can only guess what the trouble is because I don't know what you mean by "recognize lipo"

If you can give us some more detail describing what it does or doesn;t do then perhaps we can help.

My best guess right now is that 1 or more cells are a lower voltage than the minimum. The charger looks for a minimum volt/cell for all series packs and will not start a normal LI type unless user confirms.


----------

